# 88 truck / Z24 engine running rough



## 46fd04 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a 1988 Nissan Hardbody truck with 370,000km on it's 4-cylinder Z24 engine (8 spark plugs).

Since July 2006, I've had trouble with the engine. It stalls when it's cold, and it runs rough when driving at a steady speed.

I have no problem with acceleration - lots of power.

These are the repairs I've tried;

1. New plugs, air filter, fuel filter, PCV valve
2. new distributor cap & rotor
3. New crank angle sensor (old one failed according to computer)
4. New Intake & Exhaust ignition coils

As of today, it still runs badly, but only when the engine speed is held at a constant rpm. The engine sputters as if it's not getting enough fuel, and yet when you push the pedal to the metal, the truck goes like hell with no hesitation whatsoever.

I have had to replace the coils twice before (1996 & 2002) because of similar problems. Each time before, the problem was fixed whn the coils were replaced.
This time, it didn't work. 

Does anyone have any ideas? 

I'm going to hook up a fuel pressure guage tomorrow to check the fuel pump pressure.

Thanks,
Gord
Toronto Canada


----------



## 46fd04 (Sep 19, 2006)

Problem solved - for now.

I replaced the spark plug wires today, and used a new set of NGK plugs.

Funny thing - when I removed the 5 month old Champion plugs, 2 out of 8 had partially melted. The metal portion where the spark arcs onto the centre pin, had melted. The metal had fused itself to the centre pin.

I have never seen this before, very strange.

Any ideas out there what may have caused this?

So it appears that I had only 6 out of 8 plugs working full time.

Gord


----------



## gibb (Oct 22, 2006)

hey i have an 89 nissan hardbody king cab 4x4 2.4 standard and i was wondering if it is possible to fix the head gasket without taking the manfolds off and the carbator and shit off....if anyone knows plzz help me out i need it runnin be4 winter


----------

